# Review Ratings



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

I am working on adding a review graphic to add to my blog as I go around staying at various sites and stopovers.

What are the headings you think should be on there? So far I have:
Booking
Arrival
Friendliness
Facilities
WiFi
Mobile
Cost
Cleanliness
Location


I don't want to make it too long but do want it to be useful.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Could you not combine Arrival/Friendliness and WiFi/Mobile and then add pitch size and ease of access? Perhaps I am misunderstanding what you mean by the categories?

David


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

Many thanks David. I am going to keep them separate I think but adding Access and Pitch to the list.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

The most important thing to me & I am sure many others is the cleanliness & water temperature in the showers, I hate getting to the shower and they are dirty or the water is cold

Cheers Cavaqueen


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Shower temp and control are high for me.
Also what extra charges are there (WiFi, showers, water, electric etc)

Patrick


----------

